# Local Channels are LOUD!



## jmp478 (Jun 19, 2008)

I've noticed the volume being really weird for a while. I realized it's only the local channels that do it.
Edit: Even recorded show's volumes are loud.

Isn't this an issue for anyone else?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Lately, I've noticed a wide variance in audio volume from many channels. And, I don't have locals.


----------



## sonicflood (Jun 29, 2008)

My locals have been that way for a long time. I have an R15 box. It's kinda irritating.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

D* does not alter the audio, they just rebroadcast what they get.


----------



## sonicflood (Jun 29, 2008)

You would think that they would have a volume limiting option/feature on the box. It's actually old technology as we use to have a phillips TV with 'smart sound' that did this back in about 1996.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> D* does not alter the audio, they just rebroadcast what they get.


No, that is *NOT TRUE.*

They adjust the audio volume of their channels about every 3-6 months. I have noticed this since I subscribed almost 8 years ago. The providers rarely adjust their audio volume levels, but you can sure tell when DirecTV does their twiddling.

On my local channels, the volume level on an over-the-air receiver stays constant, but DirecTV does their "twiddling" and it makes a big difference. Over the air broadcast stations carefully keep their audio level adjusted to comply with FCC rules & regulations. Cable TV networks do not, but I have even noticed on the premium channels that DirecTV does their twiddling. On many of the premium channels, the "west coast feed" and the "east coast feed" are greatly different in audio volume. Also, for the last 6 months or so, I have noticed that the audio level on CNN Headline News is WAY too low (channel 204). This is not the case when viewing this channel at my neighbors who have (ugh!) cable. Obviously, the cable co. (Time-Warner) and DirecTV are getting the same feed....


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Tom...think what you want... but the audio is not adjusted.

J


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Tom...think what you want... but the audio is not adjusted.
> 
> J


If the audio on all local stations is considerably louder or lower than the other channels from the satellite, DirecTV should adjust it, because DirecTV's receiving equipment or uplink transmitters evidently have too much audio gain.

If your comment is true, you are describing a pretty poor engineering philosophy on the part of DirecTV.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

What I have been told is that they are not allowed to adjust the audio volume.

J


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> What I have been told is that they are not allowed to adjust the audio volume.
> 
> J


That's the snow job cable TV has been handing out for years and years as an excuse for poor head end maintenance.

If they aren't adjusting the audio from their satellite feeds, how come when the audio jumps up on a "cable" channel (like TNT for example), I can visit my neighbor and tune in the same channel (on cable) and the audio is the same as the previous day? Maybe DirecTV has their own *special satellite feed* of every channel. Yeah, and gas is going back down to $2 a gallon too....


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

They probably aren't allowed to turn up or down only one local channel without adjusting them all.

There are standards about things such as audio level that engineers usually adhere to for satellite uplinks and downlinks.


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

If they don't adjust the volume, then how come when I tune in my local channel 57 on DirecTV the audio meter on my amplifier is pegged high, but when I tune it in over the air, it is normal. It is so bad on DirecTV currently that it is unwatchable because it is cranked up so high that the sound is distorted.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

All of our local channels on D* are horribly louder than any other channels. It is likely D*'s fault, and not all the local stations, since they're ALL louder than any other sat channels. Regardless of who's to blame, D* should get the problem corrected because it affects the enjoyment of their service.

One shouldn't have to sit with their finger on the VOL DN button when switching to a LIL channel on D*.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

This is an interesting thread because just the other day My Local Channels volume were too low. For basic channels like ESPN HD, CNNHD, I usually run my volume on 20. On my Local Channels the other day I had to turn my Volume on the TV all the way up to 60 before I could hear them normally. and Even turning the TV Volume all the way up to 60 they were still Kind of Low. I didn't want to turn the Volume up any higher though. I just thought DirecTv was messing around with the volume.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Local channels in most markets are picked up over the air and fed to DirecTV, using very different equipment than that is used to receive the other channels.

It is possible that the audio difference is caused at the local pickup point, which would require a visit to the local market to fix.

Not saying that excuses anything--it should be done.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Not to say that DirecTV can't be responsible for the problem but whenever I experience a problem with my local channels?.My first call is to the local TV station.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

ALL of them?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

arxaw said:


> ALL of them?


No if I have problems with the volume levels of all channels I would suggest a call to DirecTV.

But don't be surprised if DirecTV tells you about a neat black toggle button on their remote called the volume button?:lol:


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Msguy said:


> This is an interesting thread because just the other day My Local Channels volume were too low. For basic channels like ESPN HD, CNNHD, I usually run my volume on 20. On my Local Channels the other day I had to turn my Volume on the TV all the way up to 60 before I could hear them normally. and Even turning the TV Volume all the way up to 60 they were still Kind of Low. I didn't want to turn the Volume up any higher though. I just thought DirecTv was messing around with the volume.


 Yea, this has been my experience also. The local channels are very low in volume, except for FOX which is too loud. Makes channel changes annoying. You have to have a finger on the volume control so as not to blast the speakers when going from local to national.

You would think that they could put in volume leveling software in the receivers to keep the volumes equal. It's not like that's new technology.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dhhaines said:


> Yea, this has been my experience also. The local channels are very low in volume, except for FOX which is too loud. Makes channel changes annoying. You have to have a finger on the volume control so as not to blast the speakers when going from local to national.
> 
> You would think that they could put in volume leveling software in the receivers to keep the volumes equal. It's not like that's new technology.


What?.And spend another 0.000001 cents!.:lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Volume levelling devices kill the dynamic range of a program, so that whispers come out as loud as an explosion.

Most viewers don't want that. It is not the way most shows are meant to sound.

There are, or used to be, fairly inexpensive add-on processors that could be added to a home theater system that would perform this function for the individuals who want it. I have a pair of wireless headphones that has it built in (defeatable.)


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Volume levelling devices kill the dynamic range of a program, so that whispers come out as loud as an explosion.
> 
> Most viewers don't want that. It is not the way most shows are meant to sound.
> 
> There are, or used to be, fairly inexpensive add-on processors that could be added to a home theater system that would perform this function for the individuals who want it. I have a pair of wireless headphones that has it built in (defeatable.)


 Then at some point, be it the source or Directv, the volumes need to be within the same range. I have to turn the volume up on my audio receiver from 20 - 60 just to be able to hear the local channels. But when I go to national channels, ESPN, USA etc., from the locals the shelves on my walls literally vibrate.

This isn't the case if I watch these same locals OTA and goto the nationals. So it's either the feed that Directv is being sent, and since it's all but one local network, I doubt that, then Directv is doing a bad job with the volume levels.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

I always thought it was the network who made the ads louder. KTTV, FOX 11 has to one of the worst! I'll be watching a show, the commercial comes on, and I swear my ear drums almost pop! More so with the local ads vs. the national ads. There should be a warning for people with heart conditions!!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The volume of the DirecTV locals in the Milwaukee market is perfect. You can tune a TV in to the over-the-air feed or the DirecTV feed and the level is almost identical.

ON THE OTHER HAND, the "satellite only" channels are all over the map. And they change about every 3-6 months. And not all at the same time like another poster speculated. But usually, the volume is* too LOW*. The worst one in my package nowadays is CNN HEADLINE NEWS (ch 204). This one takes a real crank on the volume control to hear it. Check it out!


----------

